
Twitter is now flagging the use of 'oxygen' and 'frequency' in the same tweet - vdfs
https://twitter.com/ltthompso/status/1276546698932817923
======
crazypython
It didn't work when I tweeted "frequency oxygen" and waited a few minutes. I
suspect it needs a few extra words to trigger the alarm.

~~~
vdfs
It seem to work with those two words only

[https://twitter.com/yashar/status/1276546801898668033?s=20](https://twitter.com/yashar/status/1276546801898668033?s=20)

------
rman666
Is this related to the 5G stuff? Supposedly 5G operates at a frequency that
causes oxygen molecules to break down thereby starving your brain.

------
pdevr
Any idea what they were trying to flag? A Google search didn't seem to bring
anything up.

~~~
luminadiffusion
They have linked it to the 5G Covid-19 conspiracy.

------
Ghjklov
As a practicer of high frequency breathing to ensure I get enough oxygen for
my bulbous muscles, I'm offended.

